# Is this commute safe?



## Nickrp83 (Dec 30, 2009)

So i work in El Segundo, by LAX and live in Brea. What do you guys think of taking imperial all the way home? goes through some pretty sketch areas (i think). Anyone ever ride this route? or through these areas? I would only commute home so it would be about 230 in the afternoon. My other option i cam up with is down PCH to san gab river bed and rid that up to La Mirada. Any suggestions? opinions? inputs welcome and appreciated!


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

That goes through some of the worst areas in the country, but I dunno. 2:30 in the afternoon on a bike, might actually be ok. Maybe keeping a low profile (wearing real clothes, hipstering your bike, etc.) will help. Honestly, most the time if you mind your own business no one's going to fck with you. I've ridden through the Westlake/Rampart area lots of time by myself -- even at night -- and never had a problem. 

Now, that afternoon traffic, especially crossing what, FOUR freeways with all their on ramps and off ramps and road-raging lunatics ... that might be the biggest concern of all.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Also, have you driven the route? Looking at sat images there's at least one long stretch where Imperial is three lanes with no shoulder. So you'd be forced to take the right lane and, again, pissing off lots of road-raging lunatics.


----------



## cropduster (May 10, 2011)

I personally wouldn't. The reroute seems a bit inconvenient too. Sorry man, I'd either move to the south bay or just keep on driving.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

cropduster said:


> I personally wouldn't. The reroute seems a bit inconvenient too. Sorry man, I'd either move to the south bay or just keep on driving.


or, just join the dark side like both Roebuck and I have done 

two wheels is two wheels!


----------



## Nickrp83 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hollywood said:


> or, just join the dark side like both Roebuck and I have done
> 
> two wheels is two wheels!


OH I HAVE THOUGHT ABOUT IT!!! If i have to keep commuting to San Diego on a regular basis I will be joining the dark side those days for sure..... cant do the 200 mile days. but yeah its a bad commute either way. I am thinking I may change it up and do it maybe once a week and double the distance, ride down to PCH and take that to the San Gab River bed trail and take that home. It would only be one was as i would drive in with wife and ride home, thinking thats a better way to get more miles in than riding through the ghetto of LA....


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

Imperial sucks and PCH also sucks to ride. You have no real bike lane, people that drive out here are idiots and I just think it isn't safe no matter who you are on a bike.


----------



## Nickrp83 (Dec 30, 2009)

Well honestly, i am more worried about being shot/robbed then cars in that area.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Nickrp83 said:


> Well honestly, i am more worried about being shot/robbed then cars in that area.


Middle of the afternoon on a busy, busy artery. I think you'd likely be fine in terms of the crime element. Especially, like I mentioned above, if you try to lower your profile a bit.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> or, just join the dark side like both Roebuck and I have done


By all means, this.


----------



## jared396 (Mar 30, 2012)

I have an almost identical commute (La Habra -> Redondo Beach) and I wouldn't consider riding the whole way. I have thought about riding on Rosecrans to Norwalk and taking the Metro Green Line the rest of the way.


----------



## Nickrp83 (Dec 30, 2009)

jared396 said:


> I have an almost identical commute (La Habra -> Redondo Beach) and I wouldn't consider riding the whole way. I have thought about riding on Rosecrans to Norwalk and taking the Metro Green Line the rest of the way.


Yeah. I have althought of doing that. The first few years I worked out there I took the train and absolutely hated it. So to add a bike into the mix I think it would just be worse. But who knows. Maybe I'll give it a shot.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

If you ride one of these, you should be safe.


----------



## Nickrp83 (Dec 30, 2009)

tlg said:


> If you ride one of these, you should be safe.


Well of cours that was the plan... Except mine is gold plated and has spinners and a 12 inch sub...


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Nickrp83 said:


> Well of cours that was the plan... Except mine is gold plated and has spinners and a 12 inch sub...


Just be careful what color jersey you wear.


----------



## BWWpat (Dec 17, 2009)

One tip that every one should consider when riding through areas that you are not very comfortable in: Dont constantly take the same path. If like clock work you come riding down the same street every day at the exact same times, lets just say some people take notes of patterns.

Random acts of aggression can happen, but by being completely predictable you become an even easier target.


----------



## EricEPark (Jun 1, 2011)

you should be safe


----------



## maveric (Feb 24, 2012)

Take the train on the 105.


----------



## Nickrp83 (Dec 30, 2009)

yeah, I would vary it up just to make it interesting. As far as the train, eh, i did that for 2 years and hated it, but might be worth it just to skip some of the less savory areas.


----------



## krimoc (Jul 21, 2009)

I do a similar commute from El Segundo to Lakewood and I use Del Amo Blvd because it does have the bike lane most of the time. If the bike lane continues when traveling east on Del Amo as it becomes La Palma Ave then the detour (~5m south) you take when leaving El Segundo to get to Del Amo may not be that bad, especially if one of the north-south streets like N. Harbor Blvd or N. State College Blvd have a bike lane.


----------



## krimoc (Jul 21, 2009)

krimoc said:


> I do a similar commute from El Segundo to Lakewood and I use Del Amo Blvd because it does have the bike lane most of the time. If the bike lane continues when traveling east on Del Amo as it becomes La Palma Ave then the detour (~5m south) you take when leaving El Segundo to get to Del Amo may not be that bad, especially if one of the north-south streets like N. Harbor Blvd or N. State College Blvd have a bike lane.


You can access the San Gabriel River Trail off of Del Amo Blvd at Studebaker Rd as you mentioned as an option as well.


----------



## RIL49 (Apr 27, 2012)

It's as safe as you make it.


----------

